

Franz Unveils AllegroGraph v3.0 - A Web 3.0 Database - edu
http://agraph.franz.com/about/press_room/allegrograph-v3-release.lhtml

======
fizx
Hyperbole aside, v2.x has been the best RDF database on the market (or OSS,
for that matter). Its a bit rough around the edges (you'll be talking to their
very helpful support frequently), but the performance with large datasets is
significantly better than Sesame, Jena, etc.

------
axod
As well as up arrows, can we also have [BS] arrows?

~~~
neilc
The "Web 3.0" stuff is bullshit (anything mentioned "Web x.y" invariably is),
but the actual Franz database is an interesting product with some cool
technology inside it.

------
1gor
Steve Sears, Product Marketing Manager, has just engineered one of biggest
product turn-offs of the year.

------
wavesplash
"Everytime you say Web 3.0 a startup dies"
[http://hubber.blogspot.com/2006/06/web-30-kills-
startups.htm...](http://hubber.blogspot.com/2006/06/web-30-kills-
startups.html)

------
chaostheory
it would be a lot more interesting if it was an open source project...
unfortunately, I'm not very keen on vendor lock-in with a small company
especially when there's so many other choices

------
aston
Web 3.0's here already? Awesome.

~~~
slater
Web 3.0 will mark the return (revenge?) of the enterprisey, faceless
corporation.

Their numbers will be legion, and to be recognized by their bevelly, drop-
shadowed logomarks.

~~~
poppysan
Web 3.0 is based on simplicity. Even simpler than web 2.0. Now there are just
blank screens + white noise with backend tags for a semantic, metaphysical
experience.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Actually, it was my understanding that web 3.0 will have photorealistic
textures in rendered in super mega HD resolution, with weather supplied by 2
crays working together, along with economic simulations from the university of
tokyo and a unique "circle of life" designed by peter molineux. as an homage
to linden labs, they are going to call web 3.0 "Real Life".

unfortunately, all structure and order will be seen as elitist, discriminatory
and requiring too much "lock-in" and as such, it will provide no use to anyone
seeking to accomplish things.

